# Do you ever feel bad about selling gift that villagers give to you?



## HappyTails (Jul 8, 2017)

I try to make it a habit to keep items villagers give me because for some weird reason, I feel bad if I sell it. Even if the present is something I won't need, like a wallpaper or something.


----------



## Prisma (Jul 8, 2017)

I only really keep stuff from my absolute favorites that way I don't end up with too much stuff and not enough space ;u;


----------



## doodle (Jul 8, 2017)

I like to regift items. Sometimes Stitches thinks I need something that is really more suited for Freya and such, so I make it my Mayorly duty to make sure the gift goes somewhere it is appreciated. (I like to keep them safe in my locker for the day, say, Freya pings me for a furniture suggestion.) If it is something like wallpaper or an especially yucky piece of furniture I get, I will sell it.


----------



## casual.kyle (Jul 8, 2017)

I have zero remorse with selling villager things, but if it's customizable I'll usually customize the furniture then put it up in Re-tail. Gotta get those badges!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

Monty put up the backyard pool i gave him in retail. Nana said my gifts were an impulse buy. Shari didnt wear my zebra tank.
So no.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 8, 2017)

I usually sell it >.<


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 8, 2017)

I normally put them up at re-tail and they would just buy their own stuff back.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jul 8, 2017)

Hmm nah. They usually give such random and ugly crap I either regift it or sell it or something. After all, they won't complain or something even if you lit their gifts on fire so... no mercy.


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 8, 2017)

No, I don't feel bad for selling things that the villagers in my town give me. The items I usually get are things I don't  want or need. And... I rather not have too much junk since I kind of have lots of junk as it is.


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2017)

sometimes. i usually wind up selling it anyways tho, cause why keep something i don't need?


----------



## Nenya (Jul 8, 2017)

Ryumia said:


> No, I don't feel bad for selling things that the villagers in my town give me. The items I usually get are things I don't  want or need. And... I rather not have too much junk since I kind of have lots of junk as it is.



Exactly!


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 8, 2017)

Hmm..interesting answers. I guess because in real life I don't like selling or giving away a gift someone gave me and that kind of thinking rolled over into this game lol. Also probably why I have so much stuff I don't need. Bones gave me a chic wallpaper, I know for a fact I'm not going to use that ever but since it was Bones who gave it to me, I'll keep it for now.

Wait you can get badges for selling stuff in Re Tail?


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 8, 2017)

You get badges for redoing the furniture.

If a villager gives me clothing most of the time I'll put it on.  In an hour I've changed my shirt about 5 times and some of the looks are cute but others not so much.

With Lolly candy gingham shirt I used it on my Alpine Set.  It's a nice way to remember that day she gifted the tee.
Some items I'll store away for future replacement furniture requests.  I do keep the garden gnomes that the villagers have given me over the last 4 years.  The mayor and extra players have them in most of the rooms.

Items like a boys toilet and things I'll never use get sold at retail.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Jul 8, 2017)

Haha if I get lucky enough to have them gift me something I actually need, I keep it, if not I sell it right away cause I am already a giraffe and have little storage space!

EDIT: omg my phone corrected "hoarder" to giraffe hahaha


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 8, 2017)

I sell about 95% of the stuff the villagers give me.They have no memory of what they give me so I do whatever I want with it.A while back Beau and I exchanged the same cabin chair about three or four times.Bree gave me a comedian's outfit last week...I'm-a keepin' that one.


----------



## sizzi (Jul 8, 2017)

Not really because I get so many gifts from villagers and I know if I kept them I would have no space for the stuff I actually want. The only ones I feel bad about selling are the pics because I feel a bit bad getting rid of a picture of them but I mean you can only have so many "Skye's pic"s right? &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 8, 2017)

Not in the slightest lol. That gosh because if I did i'd literally keep everything Clyde ever gave to me.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 8, 2017)

No, because sometimes it something I have multiple of or I don't need it.


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 8, 2017)

I usually regift, refurbish or sell.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 8, 2017)

I throw away just about everything they give me, so no I don't feel bad. 

I throw it away because I have so many bells I don't need more.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 8, 2017)

i used to... but uh... now if it's not useful to me i just sell it right away :')

sorry guys... but i mean... i send them presents a lot, and those items end up in retail a lot anyway so.... they do the same to me...


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 8, 2017)

No. It goes straight to re-tail, so I can a nice wad of bells in my greedy hands. I got no time to be sad selling their junk!


----------



## IronClocks (Jul 8, 2017)

Not really no. However I do have a museum room called "Bob's Shrine" and it's just filled with gifts Bob gave me.


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 9, 2017)

Not really. I mean, if I would keep every item a villager gave me, my house and closet would be 90% full 
of stuff which I don't even need. I only keep the items which could be useful for me, otherwise I sell the 
stuff or put it in the trash. My villagers do actually the same: When I gave them items, they only keep it 
for a few days till they put it away/to Re-Tail so...Yeah. They don't care either about the items I gave 
them.


----------



## NotSoAwareBear (Jul 9, 2017)

Nah. The villagers simply forget about it and never question where the gift went. Besides they'll just use the gift to ugly up their house.

However I felt bad when I got a mis-delivered box from an animal, opened it up, and then gave it to the proper dude. He was all like "Why is my packaged totally unwrapped?!" and I either had to tell the truth or lie... I lied and he was like "You just can't trust anyone these days" I actually felt bad :/ Like wow, he really wasn't happy about this.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 9, 2017)

They're not real, so no. I'd never sell presents an actual person gave me, but this is a game with pre-programmed villagers. They don't have any script for them to acknowledge that said piece of furniture is not being worn, used, or in your house. If they did, then I'd probably hold on to a few of my favorite villagers, just so their friendship level didn't decrease from that.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 9, 2017)

IronClocks said:


> Not really no. However I do have a museum room called "Bob's Shrine" and it's just filled with gifts Bob gave me.



I should do that with Nana


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 9, 2017)

Oh I forgot to mention, sometimes my villagers will ping me and give me some furniture or something. Or I'll complete another villager's task and they'll reward me for my troubles. Then immediately after, they'll ask for a furniture request and I give them the same piece of furniture they just handed over to me.

The fact that they can't even realize it's the same thing they had on them five seconds ago doesn't give me much remorse.


----------



## Lars (Jul 9, 2017)

i don't necessarily feel bad about it, it's just that i want to make room in my storage locker.
and if they keep sending me stuff in always end up being sold to either re-tail or someone from this forum


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 9, 2017)

I used to feel kind of bad about it, but I guess I've done it so many times that I've become somewhat numbed to it lol ^^;


----------



## Mu~ (Jul 9, 2017)

No because they sell stuff I give them all the time. Karma


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 9, 2017)

I once got a toilet in the mail, because Gruff said it reminded him of me...


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Jul 10, 2017)

To be fair, I hoard like 85% of the items Lolly gives me. I just can't give 'em over to Reese, for some reason. I guess it has to do with my affection for my beloved neighbor, heh.


----------



## Seashell (Jul 10, 2017)

Nah, not really. I usually sell whatever they give me.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 10, 2017)

I only keep stuff if I won't be able to reorder them as well as any hybrid flowers , so no I just sell them to free up my pocket.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 10, 2017)

I usually end up selling because I've pretty much ran out of storage space and need to conserve space as much as possible, with the exception being if it's something useful or something I need for the catalogue


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't feel bad about it anymore but when it was a favourite villager that gave me the gift, i'd try to keep it and put it in my museum. Or i'd try to put it in my house. Usually if it's a shirt though, i'll just straight up sell it. I have too many shirts as it is, and I don't need any more. None of the gifts that villagers give you are that expensive either, so it doesn't make me feel too bad. (Even though they don't actually spend bells in-game and the gifts are randomly generated.)


----------



## Chick (Jul 10, 2017)

Nope, I don't feel bad at all. Normally the stuff my neighbours give me are things that I already have or don't need. Also, all the stuff that villagers give you are orderables, which means I can get it back to remember the animal.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 10, 2017)

The only things I keep are their pictures. I accidentally sold one around the time I first got the game, I was so bummed.


----------



## Alsafie (Jul 10, 2017)

Sometimes, but then again I give them gifts and (even from their birthday) they get dumped straight in retail


----------



## QueenDallas (Jul 13, 2017)

i usually sell it lol, but i do feel bad when they say "i thought you'd like this, it'll look good in your house!" and then expect to see it next time they come over :')


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2017)

Nope. I love them but they give me stupid stuff to fill my inventory pointlessly but whatever makes my babies happy.


----------



## freshmanmayor (Jul 13, 2017)

*glances at the trash can Maple gave me because she thought it 'suited me'* No, no I do not.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 14, 2017)

I sell everything because I need to pay off loans 
Also, if I kept anything I was given, I wouldn't have space at all for my important items.


----------



## Bellxis (Jul 14, 2017)

hhhh sort of?? though most of the time they just end up giving me junk i have no need for, so it's not as if i'd actually use any of it
i often end up giving/selling it to other villagers! so there's just an endless cycle of junk circling through my town lol


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

I always sell it, but in the back of my head I do feel a little guilt. There have been a few I kept because they did end up being items I liked/wanted or just actually felt bad


----------



## Daysie (Jul 14, 2017)

In the beginning I felt bad about it, but now not anymore. I always sell the presents.


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2017)

Nah I don't feel bad about it. It's impossible to save the things they give you forever, ya know? I've had the game for 4 years and if I kept every gift a villager gave me my town would have been overrun with garbage a long time ago lol


----------

